# How much can a Welsh cob carry?



## doodle (31 October 2017)

Weight wise. About 15hh.


----------



## FfionWinnie (31 October 2017)

Depends on lots of factors. It will weigh around 500kgs if its in muscled condition.


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

Comfortably 75kg including tack if it's a fit, reasonably well put together mature horse.
Though having said that, there are numerous out there carrying a good deal more than that regularly. They are strong little horses if conditioned correctly. But personally, if said horse was mine, I don't think I'd want more than 75kg on board regularly


----------



## SpottyMare (1 November 2017)

It really depends on the horse and it's age and condition.  Mine (525 kg and 15hh) has carried 100kg comfortably.


----------



## SpringArising (1 November 2017)

What it can carry and what it should carry are two different things.


----------



## doodle (1 November 2017)

Thanks everyone. Have decided against my potential plan!


----------



## Antw23uk (1 November 2017)

*backs slowly away to avoid detection*


----------



## Gloi (1 November 2017)

Kamikaze said:



			Thanks everyone. Have decided against my potential plan!
		
Click to expand...

People giving low weights for what British native ponies can carry are doing these breeds a real disservice. We have these brilliant , strong native ponies in this country and if some of the breeds become even more endangered because of people thinking they need a big horse to carry them it will be a real tragedy.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 November 2017)

Gloi said:



			People giving low weights for what British native ponies can carry are doing these breeds a real disservice. We have these brilliant , strong native ponies in this country and if some of the breeds become even more endangered because of people thinking they need a big horse to carry them it will be a real tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

yes, this ^^


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

Frank never had an issue carrying 85kg hunting, or the other 5 days a week into his twenties.... 

But he is solid and square in type, was fit, well muscled with good topline. 147.2 cm never weighed him properly.


----------



## DabDab (1 November 2017)

Gloi said:



			People giving low weights for what British native ponies can carry are doing these breeds a real disservice. We have these brilliant , strong native ponies in this country and if some of the breeds become even more endangered because of people thinking they need a big horse to carry them it will be a real tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

Well, since I'm only one of two who has actually given a weight on here I'll respond - I specified approx 12 stone and then made it clear that this was my particular preference, and there are many I know that appear to happily carry more. 

12 stone is a female, above average height at the top end of being a 'healthy' weight. That captures a lot of potential riders so I don't think is really doing the breed a disservice.

There are plenty of small, slight endurance horses that cart in excess of 14 stone around a demanding FEI endurance competition, but I wouldn't necessarily choose that for my horses.


----------



## ester (1 November 2017)

ester said:



			Frank never had an issue carrying 85kg hunting, or the other 5 days a week into his twenties.... 

But he is solid and square in type, was fit, well muscled with good topline. 147.2 cm never weighed him properly.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to add that despite that I would opt to buy myself something a little bigger now for keeps, but he was bought when I was in my early 20s and a couple of stone lighter .


----------



## stencilface (1 November 2017)

Sits on hands as currently squashing something much smaller once a week as I have no other jockey.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 November 2017)

Welsh aren't stupid. They will soon tell you if they don't want you on their back!


----------



## doodle (1 November 2017)

Sorry didnt want to start an argument. I decided against my potential plan for different reasons.


----------



## DaisyMoo (1 November 2017)

With good fitting tack and a sympathetic rider quite a lot.  My sister has a 15.1hh Welsh cob gelding and he happily carries 14ish stone.  Schooling, jumping, hacking he does it all.  As long as they are fit, healthy and you don't slam around on his back in an unbalanced seat they carry weight just fine


----------



## rara007 (1 November 2017)

My 15hh D who weighed in (not fat and not hard fit) at over 550kg didn't like over 14 stone and happiest under 12, my 13hh C is happy carrying a much larger % of his weight. They're all different!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 November 2017)

Kamikaze said:



			Sorry didn&#8217;t want to start an argument. I decided against my potential plan for different reasons.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't started an argument.


----------



## Nari (1 November 2017)

My 14.2 welsh cob weigh tapes at 380kg - he's not a cobby type - and he easily & happily carries me & I'm quite a bit over the 12 stone that was mentioned earlier. We went for a 2 hour walk (march!) hack today over varied terrain & coming home he was trying to use the other horse jogging to catch up as an excuse to trot, so I'd say he wasn't tired or struggling. Yes I wouldn't want someone much heavier than me on him, but while he's happy to carry me I've seen him unhappy carrying a very light rider who was badly balanced & that did surprise me.


----------



## Chinchilla (1 November 2017)

Gloi said:



			People giving low weights for what British native ponies can carry are doing these breeds a real disservice. We have these brilliant , strong native ponies in this country and if some of the breeds become even more endangered because of people thinking they need a big horse to carry them it will be a real tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Not being funny but my 12hh new forest carried 10 st when fit. not for long, admittedly, but they would go for mostly trotting hacks over what was sometimes very rocky steep terrain and pony loved it.


----------



## Ali27 (1 November 2017)

I have a 14.2 Irish cob although she is similar build to Welsh Section D! She weigh tapes at 440kg but weighs 529 on weighbridge. She is Eventing fit but I won't let anyone over 10 1/2 stone ride her!


----------



## SO1 (1 November 2017)

I don't think there has been enough research on the long term impact of rider weight. AHT is currently doing some research I believe.

Native breeds are changing and some of the types that do well in the show ring are finer ponies with perhaps a more exaggerated movement and they maybe not as strong/tough as perhaps the old style ponies.

Additionally a lot of breeds considered capable of carrying heavier weights are also good doers prone to weight gain so you may end up with a heavier rider on an overweight pony/horse and that may put additional pressure on the joints.


----------



## stencilface (1 November 2017)

The 12.3 I'm sitting on for a few mins (Just finished backing) weight tapes at about 320! I think he's very deep though, he feels much bigger than he is, but has no withers so that probably helps. 

12.3! My horse I've ridden for the last 13 years is 16.1 

I'd love a competent small jockey for him (paying a lady to ride him for me tomorrow) but he needs regular sitting on so he doesn't forget.


----------



## Elsbells (1 November 2017)

They're all different, just like us. Trouble is we are to wrapped up with the thought of the fat girl squashing a poor pony when in effect there's many, many ponies out there in the world that are just to much for a kid or light rider, so they are relegated to nothing more than an unused field ornament and companion to a "real" horse. Now tell me that's good for their health and wellbeing?


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

Ali27 said:



			I have a 14.2 Irish cob although she is similar build to Welsh Section D! She weigh tapes at 440kg but weighs 529 on weighbridge. She is Eventing fit but I won't let anyone over 10 1/2 stone ride her!
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask why? has she shown herself uncomfortable with an 11 stone rider? Does she have conformation flaws that means it is an issue? I'm just curious how people come to these decisions or whether it was personal preference. 

I also get the feeling that a lot of people don't seem to know what 12/13 odd stone can look like. A 15.2 irish cobx tb  on my yard was advertised for share for 11 stone or under, yet I was also invited to ride him and they were shocked when I pointed out the disparity.


----------



## Hugo-Boy (2 November 2017)

EKW said:



			Welsh aren't stupid. They will soon tell you if they don't want you on their back!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, his made me laugh! My boy made it very clear that he didn't want to be ridden by my OH. OH's a bit on the heavy side but a good rider and more muscle than fat.
Hugo first threw some quite impressive bucks and when that didn't work broke into canter, stopped mid canter and stuck his head between his front legs - OH went straight over.
Luckily he didn't get hurt (except for ego) but he might not ride my boy for a while now


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			Can I ask why? has she shown herself uncomfortable with an 11 stone rider? Does she have conformation flaws that means it is an issue? I'm just curious how people come to these decisions or whether it was personal preference. 

I also get the feeling that a lot of people don't seem to know what 12/13 odd stone can look like. A 15.2 irish cobx tb  on my yard was advertised for share for 11 stone or under, yet I was also invited to ride him and they were shocked when I pointed out the disparity.
		
Click to expand...

She is not a big, chunky cob so I don't consider her a weight carrier! I would let a heavier rider potentially hack her at a walk but don't think it is fair to have a heavier rider jump her! I used to be 9 stone 3 but am closer to 10 stone and a half stone now and I'm sure she finds it harder to get optimum time when Eventing now!


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 November 2017)

Ali27 said:



			She is not a big, chunky cob so I don't consider her a weight carrier!
		
Click to expand...

If she's not a chunky type, how come she weighbridges at 529kg? That's quite some weight for a 14.2hh.


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			If she's not a chunky type, how come she weighbridges at 529kg? That's quite some weight for a 14.2hh.
		
Click to expand...

I need to work out how to put a picture on so I can show your her!


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

Thanks Ali, F doesn't have much bone if you take the fluff off but he would probably be considered a similar square stamp to rara's C, compared to her D who was definitely leggier/more sporty in type though still heavy on the scales!


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			Can I ask why? has she shown herself uncomfortable with an 11 stone rider? Does she have conformation flaws that means it is an issue? I'm just curious how people come to these decisions or whether it was personal preference. 

I also get the feeling that a lot of people don't seem to know what 12/13 odd stone can look like. A 15.2 irish cobx tb  on my yard was advertised for share for 11 stone or under, yet I was also invited to ride him and they were shocked when I pointed out the disparity.
		
Click to expand...




Tiddlypom said:



			If she's not a chunky type, how come she weighbridges at 529kg? That's quite some weight for a 14.2hh.
		
Click to expand...

https://imgur.com/a/4N8mM

Hopefully you can see picture!

I do think people often under estimate their horse's weight! Mine is 450 on weigh tape and is 529 on weigh bridge! She is super fit too! How many overweight riders ride overweight unfit ponies/ horses?


----------



## ester (2 November 2017)

yup! She's not very irish cob to me /not what I imagine so that makes total sense


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

Haha! It says Irish cob on her passport! She does have big hooves though and quite a bit of feather which is clipped to make her more aero dynamic! &#128540;


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 November 2017)

Ah yes, she's rather finer than I'd imagined too .


----------



## Ali27 (2 November 2017)

She is pure muscle so I guess muscle weighs more than flab! Haha! However, can you imagine if she wasn't fit and was overweight, then people might presume that she could carry more weight as she looked bigger!


----------



## catkin (2 November 2017)

I think there is another aspect to this rather than just the bald weight, and that is the amount of saddle-room on their backs. If a pony only has room for say a 16inch saddle then the rider must be of the right build to be able to ride effectively in that size saddle.


----------



## alainax (2 November 2017)

ester said:



			I also get the feeling that a lot of people don't seem to know what 12/13 odd stone can look like. A 15.2 irish cobx tb  on my yard was advertised for share for 11 stone or under, yet I was also invited to ride him and they were shocked when I pointed out the disparity.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is very true, particularly of athletic /sporty builds or those who just carry the weight well in general. I am far heavier than I look, always have been!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 November 2017)

A fit, well balanced and well built section D could carry an balanced adult of up to 14 stone. We often don't realise what a certain weight looks like, a fit and athletic rider may weigh a lot more than we pressume at first glance


----------



## ozpoz (3 November 2017)

catkin said:



			I think there is another aspect to this rather than just the bald weight, and that is the amount of saddle-room on their backs. If a pony only has room for say a 16inch saddle then the rider must be of the right build to be able to ride effectively in that size saddle.
		
Click to expand...

This part is so important and so often ignored. There are too many people riding in saddles they don't fit into because their pony doesn't have the length to carry them. The saddle can't balance and creates pressure points if the rider doesn't fit it.


----------



## eahotson (3 November 2017)

ozpoz said:



			This part is so important and so often ignored. There are too many people riding in saddles they don't fit into because their pony doesn't have the length to carry them. The saddle can't balance and creates pressure points if the rider doesn't fit it.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## eahotson (3 November 2017)

One of the other things ofen overlooked is what people want to do with their horses.If you want to go hunting twice a week or jump very large fences then your weight is probably much more important than if you want to do some gentle schooling once or twice a week or go round the block once or twice a week.


----------



## ester (3 November 2017)

My concern about those hacking round the block twice a week is that although the horse is required to do less with the weight it probably has less musculature to support it too.


----------



## eahotson (4 November 2017)

ester said:



			My concern about those hacking round the block twice a week is that although the horse is required to do less with the weight it probably has less musculature to support it too.
		
Click to expand...

It probably has enough musclature to do the job required of it.Most of us have enough musculature to do the jobs we habitually do.


----------

